# The end of all working pup imports to USA



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Stupidity abounds... in the name of fighting puppy mill cruelty, the USDA have now cut off any possibility of importing a working line pup from overseas. Waiting till 6 months makes importation prohibitively expensive, not to mention, cuts off the most impressionable learning window for those of us who like to imprint a specific foundation with the pups. Very sad to see this.

http://m.apnews.com/ap/db_268743/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=JP6yEPnl


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I wonder what this will cause that might be worse?

Dogs coming through Canada or Mexico?

Sore fingernail?...cut off the head, no more pain.






Anna Kasho said:


> Stupidity abounds... in the name of fighting puppy mill cruelty, the USDA have now cut off any possibility of importing a working line pup from overseas. Waiting till 6 months makes importation prohibitively expensive, not to mention, cuts off the most impressionable learning window for those of us who like to imprint a specific foundation with the pups. Very sad to see this.
> 
> http://m.apnews.com/ap/db_268743/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=JP6yEPnl


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I wonder if this could be the proper motivation for breeders here in the States to better develop their own lines, and for doggy consumers to buy them. For years we've been importing dogs instead of breeding and supplying our own (painting with a bit of a broad brush here). 

I'm not saying that the ban is a good thing, but there are already a lot of nice dogs and good breeders here... this regulation may force us to become more like some European countries... breeding, selling, supplying, and buying larger numbers of our own nice quality puppies. Basically, producing what we consume instead of consuming what others produce.

Besides, it really only applies to young puppies. If you want more of a sure thing for breeding or sport or whatever you buy an older dog anyway.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I've seen the news reports, but have not found any of them link to an actual press release from USDA. Has anyone found a link to the actual press release?

I went on the USDA site, to the latest press releases and found nothing about it there:

http://www.usda.gov/wps/portal/usda/usdahome?navid=LATEST_RELEASES

Here's the only thing I could find on the USDA site. If this is correct, it was modified August 8th. Puppies who have been vaccinated against rabies can be imported at 4 months of age. 

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/porta..._animals/sa_pet_travel/ct_animal_imports_pets

Import - Pets and Animals
*Last Modified: Aug 8, 2014 * Print
Importation of Pets and Other Animals Into the United States

PET BIRDS

CATS AND DOGS

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has regulations on the importation of dogs and cats into the United States. To protect public health within the United States, importers who bring dogs to the United States must make sure that their dogs are adequately vaccinated against rabies before arrival. In general, dogs must be vaccinated against rabies at least 30 days prior to entry, except for dogs originated or located for 6 months in areas considered to be free of rabies. Puppies must not be vaccinated against rabies before 3 months of age, so the youngest that a puppy can be imported into the United States is 4 months of age. Importers may need to obtain a confinement agreement from the CDC, for puppies prior to U.S arrival. Entry may be refused if dogs/puppies arrive without this agreement or vaccination. We strongly suggest that you visit the CDC web site at: http://www.cdc.gov/animalimportation/dogs.html or call them at 1-800-232-4636, for more information on their regulations.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

It's 8 months to import a puppy into the bahamas, but people find ways around that ALL the time, because everyone from the BKC still gets puppies from AKC breeders stateside...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry, my link to the 8/8 update was incorrect. Here is the correct link:

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/portal/aphis/ourfocus/importexport/sa_animals/sa_pet_travel/ct_animal_imports_pets/!ut/p/a0/04_Sj9CPykssy0xPLMnMz0vMAfGjzOK9_D2MDJ0MjDzd3V2dDDz93HwCzL29jAwCTfQLsh0VAZDQeCo!/





susan tuck said:


> I've seen the news reports, but have not found any of them link to an actual press release from USDA. Has anyone found a link to the actual press release?
> 
> I went on the USDA site, to the latest press releases and found nothing about it there:
> 
> ...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry - the link I provided to the 8/8/14 update was incorrect. Here's the correct link:


http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/porta...DJ0MjDzd3V2dDDz93HwCzL29jAwCTfQLsh0VAZDQeCo!/



susan tuck said:


> I've seen the news reports, but have not found any of them link to an actual press release from USDA. Has anyone found a link to the actual press release?
> 
> I went on the USDA site, to the latest press releases and found nothing about it there:
> 
> ...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry, the link I posted is incorrect. Correct link to USDA 8/8/2014 modification is: 

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/portal/aphis/ourfocus/importexport/sa_animals/sa_pet_travel/ct_animal_imports_pets/!ut/p/a0/04_Sj9CPykssy0xPLMnMz0vMAfGjzOK9_D2MDJ0MjDzd3V2dDDz93HwCzL29jAwCTfQLsh0VAZDQeCo!/



susan tuck said:


> I've seen the news reports, but have not found any of them link to an actual press release from USDA. Has anyone found a link to the actual press release?
> 
> I went on the USDA site, to the latest press releases and found nothing about it there:
> 
> ...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Here is Sue's corrected post:


Sorry, the link I posted is incorrect. Correct link to USDA 8/8/2014 modification is: 

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/portal/aphis/ourfocus/importexport/sa_animals/sa_pet_travel/ct_animal_imports_pets/!ut/p/a0/04_Sj9CPykssy0xPLMnMz0vMAfGjzOK9_D2MDJ0MjDzd3V2dDDz93HwCzL29jAwCTfQLsh0VAZDQeCo!/



susan tuck said:


> I've seen the news reports, but have not found any of them link to an actual press release from USDA. Has anyone found a link to the actual press release?
> 
> I went on the USDA site, to the latest press releases and found nothing about it there:
> 
> ...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I just found the August 15th USDA release:

*The new rule only applies to puppies being imported for resale, and has nothing to do with puppies people purchase overseas for themselves.*

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/portal/aphis/ourfocus/animalwelfare?1dmy&urile=wcm%3apath%3a%2Faphis_content_library%2Fsa_newsroom%2Fsa_news%2Fsa_by_date%2Fsa_2014%2Fsa_08%2Fct_health_requirements_importred_dogs

WASHINGTON, Aug. 15, 2014—The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s (USDA) Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) has amended Animal Welfare Act (AWA) regulations to require that dogs imported to the U.S. meet stronger health and safety standards to protect Americans and Americans’ pets. *The new rule ensures that dogs imported for resale are vaccinated and in good health, and required to be over six months of age.*

The new regulations are authorized under section 18 of the AWA, which Congress added in the 2008 Farm Bill. In September 2011, APHIS published and took comments on a proposed rule in the Federal Register addressing the requirements of the new section of the AWA.

“This rule implements new requirements in the Animal Welfare Act to ensure dogs imported for resale are healthy and vaccinated,” said Kevin Shea, Administrator for APHIS. “This will help safeguard the imported dogs, the public, and our pets and other animals.”

The final rule applies to dogs imported into the continental U.S., (including Alaska) and Hawaii, from other countries and from U.S. territories to the continental U.S. 

This final rule applies to dogs intended for resale.* It does not apply to dogs that are imported for research purposes, veterinary medical treatment, or for personal companions. *

----------------------------------

Also on the 4 month rule, when I've imported you could import at 2 months, you just signed a paper agreeing to confine the pup to your own house/yard for a month. I don't know whether or not that's still the same.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> *The new rule only applies to puppies being imported for resale, and has nothing to do with puppies people purchase overseas for themselves.*
> 
> .


 And what efficient government entity is going to enforce that one? I don't think anyone has anything to worry about.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> And what efficient government entity is going to enforce that one? I don't think anyone has anything to worry about.


IRS. Sorry couldn't resist. 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

The US has more laws then France.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> The US has more laws then France.



That's interesting! What is your source for that?


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> And what efficient government entity is going to enforce that one? I don't think anyone has anything to worry about.


When I was a kid I rode horses. Several other riders at the stable where I took lessons had imported horses from Europe, and every single one of those animals was quarantined for X days (can't remember exactly how many) upon arrival in the US. This was at the owner's expense, and there were only a few airports in the country through which they could be imported/quarantined (I believe JFK was the only one on the east coast). After quarantine they could be picked up or shipped wherever.

It's pretty easy to enforce.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'm talking about a quarantine for puppies imported for sale as opposed to no quarantine for puppies as pets. All you gotta do is import as a pet and then "decide" to sell it. No law against changing your mind. What government agency is going to follow up on the pups status once it gets here? None.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> I'm talking about a quarantine for puppies imported for sale as opposed to no quarantine for puppies as pets. All you gotta do is import as a pet and then "decide" to sell it. No law against changing your mind. What government agency is going to follow up on the pups status once it gets here? None.


I read the CDC link, and I don't see any exceptions made for puppies imported as personal pets vs puppies imported to be sold. It says puppies must be vaccinated not less than 30 days prior to shipping, and you must have written proof thereof from a licensed vet.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> That's interesting! What is your source for that?


I don't think the number of US laws can be counted. I can tell you the USA government is the largest employer in the world and has the highest prison rate. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_employers

http://www.prisonstudies.org/highes...on-total?field_region_taxonomy_tid=All&=Apply


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I just found the August 15th USDA release:
> 
> *The new rule only applies to puppies being imported for resale, and has nothing to do with puppies people purchase overseas for themselves.*
> 
> .


Catherine..this is what I was referring to. Didn't go to the link, I trust that Susan is quoting from it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

catherine hardigan said:


> I read the CDC link, and I don't see any exceptions made for puppies imported as personal pets vs puppies imported to be sold. It says puppies must be vaccinated not less than 30 days prior to shipping, and you must have written proof thereof from a licensed vet.


The change is the 6 month rule, which ONLY applies to dogs imported for resale. The rule about puppies being vaccinated against rabies not less than 30 days prior to shipping is not new, it's been this way for a long time.

Once more Catherine, this time just for you:

USDA Press Release:

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/portal/aphis/ourfocus/animalwelfare?1dmy&urile=wcm%3apath%3a%2Faphis_content_library%2Fsa_newsroom%2Fsa_news%2Fsa_by_date%2Fsa_2014%2Fsa_08%2Fct_health_requirements_importred_dogs

WASHINGTON, Aug. 15, 2014—The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s (USDA) Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) has amended Animal Welfare Act (AWA) regulations to require that dogs imported to the U.S. meet stronger health and safety standards to protect Americans and Americans’ pets. *The new rule ensures that dogs imported for resale are vaccinated and in good health, and required to be over six months of age.*

*This final rule applies to dogs intended for resale.  It does not apply to dogs that are imported for research purposes, veterinary medical treatment, or for personal companions. *


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> I'm talking about a quarantine for puppies imported for sale as opposed to no quarantine for puppies as pets. All you gotta do is import as a pet and then "decide" to sell it. No law against changing your mind. What government agency is going to follow up on the pups status once it gets here? None.


If you're in the business of importing pups for resale you can't maintain that lie lol


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

We cant get a pup in until about 9 months of age here. Very few people are willing to hold the dog back for you as well. We recently had a change of quarentine laws here reducing the amount of time in quarentine from 30 to 10 days, which is good. But they increased the boarding cost from $30 per day to $150 per day. You guys have it easy lol


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Christopher Jones said:


> We cant get a pup in until about 9 months of age here. Very few people are willing to hold the dog back for you as well. We recently had a change of quarentine laws here reducing the amount of time in quarentine from 30 to 10 days, which is good. But they increased the boarding cost from $30 per day to $150 per day. You guys have it easy lol


How did they justify such a huge jump in boarding fees during quarantine? Are there some vet checks added for the new price? That is steep.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> How did they justify such a huge jump in boarding fees during quarantine? Are there some vet checks added for the new price? That is steep.


They are the government, they do as they wish. Obviously they wanted the same money as they had previously or their budget would drop. So they increase the rate. 0.1% of the population import dogs so there wont be any backlash.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Gives a whole new meaning to the term "down under" .


----------

